# 3.5 Year old DD - Acid Reflux?



## furrowed (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello all,

I would appreciate any insight you all might have! I am a worrier. (I tried using the search function but didn't find much)

Is Acid Reflux a thing in toddlers and does it sound like this?

My 3.5 year old daughter will make harsh throat clearing noises, like she is about to do a big spit. Sometimes she will also burp and tell us she "threw up a little bit".

These aren't constant but now I have noticed it. I will make a doctor's appt, but does this sound like anything you're familiar with? 

Thank you so much everyone!


----------

